# Nissan Mechanic



## 007jbnd (May 24, 2011)

Does anyone know a reliable Nissan mechanic in Phoenix Metro area (AZ) or suburbs around it?. Wish to use services for regular maintenance/ brake jobs/ CVT services if needed. Always feel that dealers are overpriced.


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

Well the dealers are always over prices but in return they give you the guarantee of any part failure. The local mechanics are cheap but they wont take any responsibility of any issues afterwords. Approach a local mechanic if you know him and have some expertize.


----------

